# Ignition coil test???



## dynacancer (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought 2 32cc craftsman brushwacker at yard sale last friday.
One is string and the other w/weed blade. Only paid $ 5.00 for both.
Got the blade working fine , but me thinks the coil is bad in other. 
Is there any way to test the coil w/it off engine? Whe I tore it up,,, the 2 screws that hold the module were totally loose,, one was completely off.

Just wander if a continuity tester will work ,,,if it is good?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You need to test them assembled, there is no real way to test them off the engine.


----------



## dynacancer (Dec 25, 2008)

*I figured!*

I just guess that ,if anyone would know ,,,it would be Hank! Thanks Hank
Gotta get a grip on this electric stuff!!!
Never been one to understand ,,,what I can not see!:wave:


----------



## billsmowers (Mar 21, 2008)

to test off engine you will need a coil tester if it is elecronic you will need one that has the ability to simulate the flywheel i use a merc-o-tronic model 79 this will test cdi, tci, or points coils 
here is a picture of my one it has 3 flywheel simulators 2 standerd 1 special which is used on some chainsaws brushcutters etc


----------



## dynacancer (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks Bill, would a small engine repair shop have one of these merco-o-tronic testers?
I found a used coil online for $ 2.00 bucks plus shipping...gonna get it just in case I need it.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

By the time you drive over to a place, and pay to have them test it, then drive back, you could put the wacker back together to see if the coil is good.


----------

